#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Falling in love even after knowing your family won't accept it!

## Helena

I have seen many of my friends who have fallen in love with a guy/girl even after knowing that their parents won't accept them! This leads them to stressful situations and they have even faced many problems in their family. I have also heard about some people who have attempted suicides as well😞

In my point of view , it's better to avoid such decisions.This can reduce the problems and can save their life as well.

Why do people take these type of decisions consciously? *Discuss your views.*

----------


## Karikaalan

> I have seen many of my friends who have fallen in love with a guy/girl even after knowing that their parents won't accept them! This leads them to stressful situations and they have even faced many problems in their family. I have also heard about some people who have attempted suicides as well
> 
> In my point of view , it's better to avoid such decisions.This can reduce the problems and can save their life as well.
> 
> Why do people take these type of decisions consciously? *Discuss your views.*


Why can't the family accept the choice of their children. Our parents should know that marriage is a right of every individual. Their duty is to guide the children to find her soulmate with whom they will be happy. That's all. Caste system and social status plays an important negative role in our soceity.

----------


## Bhavya

> Why can't the family accept the choice of their children. Our parents should know that marriage is a right of every individual. Their duty is to guide the children to find her soulmate with whom they will be happy. That's all. Caste system and social status plays an important negative role in our soceity.


Agree with you, But if the children choose the wrong person ( Bad person according to personality and behavior).
Then parents have the full rights to stop the children from destroying their life.

----------


## Assassin

> I have seen many of my friends who have fallen in love with a guy/girl even after knowing that their parents won't accept them! This leads them to stressful situations and they have even faced many problems in their family. I have also heard about some people who have attempted suicides as well
> 
> In my point of view , it's better to avoid such decisions.This can reduce the problems and can save their life as well.
> 
> Why do people take these type of decisions consciously? *Discuss your views.*


The love still flow on both ends even after they know the family won't accept it, they both should build a confidence to make accept both parents should accept their love. I didn't mention about fall in in love with a wrong person. But if he/ she decides they are soulmate forever then face it as a challenge. If the avoid their lovable one for their family without a single try then they are not capable enough to face any challenge in Life. I'm totally against commit suicide or getting married against family, rather than that I believe I a find a best solution to convince both ends to reach a happy ending. If your not ready take the risk to get your soulmate then there is nothing between the relationship I think. *"Great things never comes from comfort zone".*

----------


## Moana

> I have seen many of my friends who have fallen in love with a guy/girl even after knowing that their parents won't accept them! This leads them to stressful situations and they have even faced many problems in their family. I have also heard about some people who have attempted suicides as well
> 
> In my point of view , it's better to avoid such decisions.This can reduce the problems and can save their life as well.
> 
> Why do people take these type of decisions consciously? *Discuss your views.*


Hi sheero!

I totally disagree with this point, Love hits us unknowingly with an unknown person so if we decide that this particular person is our life we can't literally avoid or get rid of them just because our family won't accept us.
I think the main reason for our parents to reject our love is either caste or status.

----------


## Adiza

> The love still flow on both ends even after they know the family won't accept it, they both should build a confidence to make accept both parents should accept their love. I didn't mention about fall in in love with a wrong person. But if he/ she decides they are soulmate forever then face it as a challenge. If the avoid their lovable one for their family without a single try then they are not capable enough to face any challenge in Life. I'm totally against commit suicide or getting married against family, rather than that I believe I a find a best solution to convince both ends to reach a happy ending. If your not ready take the risk to get your soulmate then there is nothing between the relationship I think. *"Great things never comes from comfort zone".*


In fact this is true commitment toward your love as well as family. I don't think parents will oppose if you are strong about your decision. In some point, they will understand that why you chose him/her as best for you. But before that you have to have lot of patience to convince both parties. And there are couples who convinced both families, which was against their marriage initially. It is all about the patience you have to have till the end.

----------


## Assassin

> In fact this is true commitment toward your love as well as family. I don't think parents will oppose if you are strong about your decision. In some point, they will understand that why you chose him/her as best for you. But before that you have to have lot of patience to convince both parties. And there are couples who convinced both families, which was against their marriage initially. It is all about the patience you have to have till the end.


Yes it is. Every men will be learn to be patience after they fall in love. Note: Listen to a girl will teach more patience  :lol:  But I can advice not only patience , they should keep trust each other will gives a happy beginning a Marraige!

----------


## Karikaalan

> Agree with you, But if the children choose the wrong person ( Bad person according to personality and behavior).
> Then parents have the full rights to stop the children from destroying their life.


They are adults. If they don't have the maturity to chose the correct one , that is a mistake of their parents too

----------


## Helena

> Why can't the family accept the choice of their children. Our parents should know that marriage is a right of every individual. Their duty is to guide the children to find her soulmate with whom they will be happy. That's all. Caste system and social status plays an important negative role in our soceity.


It's because the parents are always more keen about their children's life.They don't want to push their life into struggle consciously!I'm not talking about those who debate on caste, but what if their child falls in love with an arrogant or an abusive person?

----------


## Helena

> Agree with you, But if the children choose the wrong person ( Bad person according to personality and behavior).
> Then parents have the full rights to stop the children from destroying their life.


You are absolutely right Bhavya. Parents cares more about their children other than anyone else

----------


## Helena

> The love still flow on both ends even after they know the family won't accept it, they both should build a confidence to make accept both parents should accept their love. I didn't mention about fall in in love with a wrong person. But if he/ she decides they are soulmate forever then face it as a challenge. If the avoid their lovable one for their family without a single try then they are not capable enough to face any challenge in Life. I'm totally against commit suicide or getting married against family, rather than that I believe I a find a best solution to convince both ends to reach a happy ending. If your not ready take the risk to get your soulmate then there is nothing between the relationship I think. *"Great things never comes from comfort zone".*


But *worse things do happen from wrong decisions* assassin! It's fine if they have guts in taking risks and endure such painful situations to hold their soulmate's hand. But in most cases they fail to do this, they get afraid and they step back and finally breaks up their relationship .This makes situations even worse leaving scars on both sides. Do you think it's a good idea to loose your loved one with pain after months and years of memorable moments?

----------


## Helena

> Hi sheero!
> 
> if we decide that this particular person is our life we can't literally avoid or get rid of them just because our family won't accept us.
> I think the main reason for our parents to reject our love is either caste or status.


As you mentioned caste and status plays a major role but there are some other factors too. I've seen people falling in love with a wrong guy/girl,who has a really bad behavior.This could ruin their life. Coming to your point , if both of them are steady about their decision without breaking up it's fine.But what if they fail to do so?

----------


## Helena

> In fact this is true commitment toward your love as well as family. I don't think parents will oppose if you are strong about your decision. In some point, they will understand that why you chose him/her as best for you. But before that you have to have lot of patience to convince both parties. And there are couples who convinced both families, which was against their marriage initially. It is all about the patience you have to have till the end.


That's what I'm trying to say, if they succeed convincing their family it's fine! But to be practical,most of them fail to do it.

----------


## Helena

> Yes it is. Every men will be learn to be patience after they fall in love. Note: Listen to a girl will teach more patience  But I can advice not only patience , they should keep trust each other will gives a happy beginning a Marraige!


I accept your point. If everyone have such thoughts it's a healthy thing :Thumbs:

----------


## Helena

> They are adults. If they don't have the maturity to chose the correct one , that is a mistake of their parents too


Everyone falling in love aren't adults these days. Children these days think not having a lover is a prestigious issue and end up choosing the wrong person.This makes situations worse.

----------


## Karikaalan

> Everyone falling in love aren't adults these days. Children these days think not having a lover is a prestigious issue and end up choosing the wrong person.This makes situations worse.


Yah...That's why sexual education is vital from family stage

----------


## Helena

> Yah...That's why sexual education is vital from family stage


I agree not only sexual education but also some counselling on these topics

----------


## Lorraine

> I have seen many of my friends who have fallen in love with a guy/girl even after knowing that their parents won't accept them! This leads them to stressful situations and they have even faced many problems in their family. I have also heard about some people who have attempted suicides as well
> 
> In my point of view , it's better to avoid such decisions.This can reduce the problems and can save their life as well.
> 
> Why do people take these type of decisions consciously? *Discuss your views.*


If the child has fallen in love with a person who totally not match with the family background or atleast the educational level of the child parents may not accept that. That is the way of real parents. I also agree with that. To live in with always we should select the best matching person to us. That selection also must be done without being so much emotional. We have to think on various sides. But I think religion or cast is not a problem for parents to reject the lover of their child. Especially the Cast.

----------


## Bhavya

> They are adults. If they don't have the maturity to chose the correct one , that is a mistake of their parents too


How parents get a blame for children immature behavior, Could you please explain me the above statement ?

----------


## Adiza

> But I can advice not only patience , they should keep trust each other will gives a happy beginning a Marraige!


Love is all about trust!!!




> Yes it is. Every men will be learn to be patience after they fall in love. Note: Listen to a girl will teach more patience


Seems you have learned a lot of patience :lol:

----------


## Adiza

> That's what I'm trying to say, if they succeed convincing their family it's fine! But to be practical,most of them fail to do it.


yeah! Not everyone is ready to wait for their parents acceptance.

----------


## Assassin

> But *worse things do happen from wrong decisions* assassin! It's fine if they have guts in taking risks and endure such painful situations to hold their soulmate's hand. But in most cases they fail to do this, they get afraid and they step back and finally breaks up their relationship .This makes situations even worse leaving scars on both sides. Do you think it's a good idea to loose your loved one with pain after months and years of memorable moments?


That's what I mean.. If you ready to Love someone you have to manage everything that will occur in future. I talk about the people who maturely started love each other. Before they start love they have decide what will be the future. Unconditionaly taking disition without think about both families lead to failure. At least they have to think about how to confident to convince their parents. Only they know well about their parents. If they surely won't accept it then stay calm and love what you get will be the only option. Again I'm telling you if you can't face or convince your parents for the perfect one you get then you can't capable enough to get great things. Only Wrost things from worng decision, that what I'm telling don't make mistake on choosing right person for your life. Bitter truth is at the end if your life the person you choose will be the only person with you. Not the peopele who commented will not exist.

----------


## Assassin

> I accept your point. If everyone have such thoughts it's a healthy thing


That's the first thing both must consider get into love. Making decisions with out convince their parents will be great lost even if they get married somehow.

----------


## Helena

> Bitter truth is at the end if your life the person you choose will be the only person with you. Not the peopele who commented will not exist.


I accept your point, that's why it's necessary to choose the right person :Thumbs:

----------


## Assassin

> Love is all about trust!!!


Yes it is, Love is all about trust. It's the only thing keep them as soulfully united. 




> Seems you have learned a lot of patience


It's not necessary to burn your hands to test fire. Hope you get it!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bhavya

> I have seen many of my friends who have fallen in love with a guy/girl even after knowing that their parents won't accept them! This leads them to stressful situations and they have even faced many problems in their family. I have also heard about some people who have attempted suicides as well
> 
> In my point of view , it's better to avoid such decisions.This can reduce the problems and can save their life as well.
> 
> Why do people take these type of decisions consciously? *Discuss your views.*


I believe that love is unreasonable,It's a soulful connection between two people. love happens with out our knowledge at that time we won't think about our family or future problems. *"Everything is fair in Love and Far."*  If they are daring enough to fall in love then they should be courageous enough to face the challenges and win their love.

----------

